# And... I'm back.



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

The last one I rebuilt..


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

bostick29412 said:


> The last one I rebuilt..


That thing is sweet!! How long x wide is it?


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't remember width offhand. Was 14' long. Entire build thread is still here under "1967 Sears Skiff"


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome back.

So you working on rebuilding your slow old wife?


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> So you working on rebuilding your slow old wife?


Haha, she's a work in progress too.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome back!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

bostick29412 said:


> Haha, she's a work in progress too.


1971 wife with a 3 horse...you know they have a pink pill for that now.


----------

